# Spanish = Castellano



## Cian

Hello.  I know I was given a "thread" to read about the difference between Castellano and Spanish but I didn't have time to read it at that time.  Now I have lost it.  I tried to search for it but nothing really came forward with an explanation.

Could someone either give me the thread which would give me that explanation OR write out an explanation OR direct me to where I would find it elsewhere?  I don't need a "thesis" level amount of information; I just want a bit of an understanding.

Thank you so much.


----------



## msandoval

In a present context, the "spanish" is spoken in Central and South America and this is different in every country and even, in every city. The Castilian is spoken in Spain and, as happened with the spanish, in every province is different.

Their main difference is that people who talk spanish accept and understand everything what people say into Castilian, as it doesn't occur backwards, because even some Castilian speakers deride central and south american expressions.

By the other hand, historically there is a big difference, that it is something like this: spaniards speak several languages as follow: Castilian (Castellano), Galician (Gallego), Catalan (Catalán) and Basque (Vascuence o esukera). During the conquest and colonization of the Americas  by Spaniards, the taught language by them was the Castilian, but like the language was from Spain, it was generalized as Spanish, although it was really Castilian language.

I hope you understand (I'm learning english)

C, msc


----------



## David

I am not sure that I agree with el Colega Sandoval. Many languages--or dialects, the definitions of the difference between the two are not clear cut--are spoken in the territory of Spain, including Catalán, Gallego (called Galician in English), Euzkadi (called Vasco in Castillian, Basque in English), etc. The dialect of the old Kingdom of Castille, spoken in Madrid, is the main official language of the Spanish Republic, though since the old bastard Franco finally croaked, other regional languages have been permitted to flourish once again. In Latin America, people speak what is essentially the southern variety of Castillian, rather than the madrileño variety spoken in the capital. The principal difference between what is spoken as the principal official language of Spain and the "español" or "castellano" spoken in Latin America is that the sound represented by the letter Z is pronounced as an s rather than "lisped" as the th sound in English wrath. The plural familiar vosotros, with its corresponding verb forms are common in Spain, but not in Latin America.

Otherwise, the two languages are virtually indistinguishable, especially in writing, and it is common to refer to Spanish as castellano, especially in legal documents and more high falutin´discourse.  Technically, Catalán and Gallego could be called Spanish as they are spoken in the Spanish republic, but they are not Castillian. Otherwise, español and castellano, Spanish and Castillian, are really interchangeable terms.


----------



## esance

Hi,

Según la Real Academia Española:

Español: Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.

Castellano: Lengua española, *especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.*

Espero que sirva!!


----------



## David

Parece que la RAE concuerda conmigo. Los felicito.


----------



## esance

Yes David, I'm also agree with you!


----------



## el_novato

Bueno pues ...

Desde niño he escuchado que el lenguaje que hablamos es el castellano ...


----------



## Drake

David said:
			
		

> I am not sure that I agree with el Colega Sandoval. Many languages--or dialects, the definitions of the difference between the two are not clear cut--are spoken in the territory of Spain, including Catalán, Gallego (called Galician in English), Euzkadi (called Vasco in Castillian, Basque in English), etc. The dialect of the old Kingdom of Castille, spoken in Madrid, is the main official language of the Spanish Republic, though since the old bastard Franco finally croaked, other regional languages have been permitted to flourish once again. In Latin America, people speak what is essentially the southern variety of Castillian, rather than the madrileño variety spoken in the capital. _The principal difference between what is spoken as the principal official language of Spain and the "español" or "castellano" spoken in Latin America is that the sound represented by the letter Z is pronounced as an s rather than "lisped" as the th sound in English wrath. The plural familiar vosotros, with its corresponding verb forms are common in Spain, but not in Latin America._
> 
> Otherwise, the two languages are virtually indistinguishable, especially in writing, and it is common to refer to Spanish as castellano, especially in legal documents and more high falutin´discourse. Technically, Catalán and Gallego could be called Spanish as they are spoken in the *Spanish republic*, but they are not Castillian. Otherwise, español and castellano, Spanish and Castillian, are really interchangeable terms.


 Hola!!
 Tengo que matizar alguna de tus afirmaciones. Primero, bueno esto no es una matización sino una corrección. Actualmente, España no es una república (aunque fuese lo que dijo no hace mucho Jet Bush en un discurso). España es una monarquía parlamentaria (al menos de momento porque últimamente están los independentistas que echan humo... ya veremos como acaba todo esto). 
 Segunda cosa a decir... No creo que sea correcto simplificar que la diferencia entre el español de España y el que se habla en Latinoamérica sea la pronunciación de la "s", lo de el ustedes/vosotros y poco más. Porque para empezar ya existen diferencias entre el español de unos países y otros dentro de Latinoamérica.

 Ahora quisiera dar mi humilde opinión. En España, como bien han apuntado algunos, existen 4 lenguas oficiales: castellano, euskera, Gallego y Catalán.
 El castellano es la única de ellas que se habla en todo el país y por tanto se le llama Español. Decir que español es castellano, gallego, euskera y catalán no me parece correcto (diga lo que diga la RAE). Desde mi punto de vista Español y Castellano son totalmente intercambiables. Finalmente me atrevería a decir que en las regiones de España donde se hablan las otras lenguas, es más corriente oír castellano. Mientras que en zonas donde solo se habla el Castellano, comúnmente se le denomina Español. En cuanto a como le llaman en Sudamérica no tengo ni idea y no creo que sea el más indicado para hablar.

 Un saludo!


----------



## David

España no se conoce como la República Española, pero tiene una forma repúblicana de gobierno, disfrasada de monarquía, esto después de una evolución del fascismo franquista a través de la monarquía borbón restaurada a la república que hoy la  es. El  nombre no tiene que ver, como la República Argentina de hace 20 años y la República Popular de Vietnam de hoy en día demuestran. Y dije, en inglés bien clarito, que el castellano es "the principal official language," no el único. Pero ten paciencia, con suerte puede volver la dictadura española, y tendrás que denegar la existencia de una democracia republicana.


----------



## Focalist

David said:
			
		

> Technically, Catalán and Gallego could be called Spanish as they are spoken in the Spanish republic, but they are not Castillian.


Agree with you wholeheartedly about the parentage of Franco, David! 

Sadly, though, there is no Spanish republic. Spain is a kingdom.

F


----------



## David

Bueno, mejor un principe de Asturias para entretener a los proles que un cowboy totalmente falsificado para guiarnos en el mal y librarnos del bien... Yo sé que es un Reino, pero los que fuimos expulsados por los Reyes Católicos preferimos mirar las instituciones repúblicanas de las cuales España sí está--siquiera por el momento--dotada. Los reinos no inspiran confianza... 

¡Que mundo!


----------



## belén

David said:
			
		

> Pero ten paciencia, con suerte puede volver la dictadura española, y tendrás que denegar la existencia de una democracia republicana.



Por favor, David, esto ni en broma...que lo tenemos muy reciente en la historia de este país...

Además, como bien dice Drake, ya veremos como acaba esto, quizá dentro de diez años España ya no exista tal como la conocemos hoy...al paso que van los independentistas...

Saludos 
Belén


----------



## Drake

David said:
			
		

> España no se conoce como la República Española, pero tiene una forma repúblicana de gobierno, disfrasada de monarquía, esto después de una evolución del fascismo franquista a través de la monarquía borbón restaurada a la república que hoy la es. El nombre no tiene que ver, como la República Argentina de hace 20 años y la República Popular de Vietnam de hoy en día demuestran. Y dije, en inglés bien clarito, que el castellano es "the principal official language," no el único. Pero ten paciencia, con suerte puede volver la dictadura española, y tendrás que denegar la existencia de una democracia republicana.





			
				David said:
			
		

> Bueno, mejor un principe de Asturias para entretener a los proles que un cowboy totalmente falsificado para guiarnos en el mal y librarnos del bien... Yo sé que es un Reino, pero los que fuimos expulsados por los Reyes Católicos preferimos mirar las instituciones repúblicanas de las cuales España sí está--siquiera por el momento--dotada. Los reinos no inspiran confianza...
> ¡Que mundo!


  Hola! 
 Tu acabas diciendo que ¡Que mundo! y yo más bien diría ¡Que gente! porque madre mía lo que uno se encuentra por ahí...
 En fin... te contestaré por partes.
 Con lo de que "Y dije, en inglés bien clarito, que el castellano es "the principal official language," no el único" me imagino que te refieres a lo que he dicho de que, el Español no es Castellano + Catalán + Euskera + Gallego. Esto no lo dije por tí simplemente lo aclaré porque alguna vez lo he escuchado. Si según la  RAE el español es la lengua oficial de España y catalán, gallego y euskera también lo son... hay gente que piensa que se puede llamar Español al conjunto de todas las lenguas de España... o lo que es peor hay gente que piensa que las otras lenguas son dialectos del Castellano. No lo decía por ti.
 Sigamos...
 En cuanto a lo de la monarquía-república. Pues... a ver una república tiene un Jefe de Estado o Presidente de la  República que se escoge democráticamente y un Presidente del Gobierno que también se escoge mediante unas elecciones. En cambio en una monarquía parlamentaria el Jefe de Estado es el Rey y como te puedes imaginar no se escoge. En España pasa esto último así que si me lo permites yo seguiré pensando que es una Monarquía. En la forma de hablar deduzco que me consideras un monárquico o algo por el estilo. Bien, aunque no tengo porque, te daré mi opinión del asunto. Desde mi punto de vista, mantener a un señor y toda su familia viviendo lleno de lujo a costa de nuestros impuestos para que lo único que haga en todo el año sea felicitarme la Navidad por televisión el día 24 de Diciembre pues es un gasto un poco absurdo. Yo prefiero un sistema en que ese señor cada pocos años se vaya a su casa y venga otro que así al menos es más gente la que vive del cuento.
 Siguiente punto... la dictadura. Bueno tu de eso debes saber más que yo porque desde mi punto de vista lo de el señor Bush si que es una dictadura. Recortes de derechos, un sistema sin protección social, un estado en el que la moral de la iglesia se tiene en cuenta a la hora de hacer leyes, un capitalismo despiadado y gobernando unos señores corruptos con negocios y beneficios en empresas. Gastándose fortunas en armamento, primero para armar al enemigo y luego para desarmarlo. No sé... yo prefiero lo que tenemos aquí. Aunque como dices tu inspiren menos confianza las monarquías.
 Finalmente, referente a la expulsión de los Reyes Católicos... bueno no sé que decirte... y como normalmente las cosas me las tomo con humor te diré que... Debes tener más de 700 años si dices que los Reyes Católicos te expulsaron de España.
 En fin... que vaya bien.

 Un saludo!

 P.D.: A Paquito Pantanos me lo dejas en la tumba que ahí está más guapo.


----------



## Beaver

In my humble opinion, what is important is that Spain (whether you call it a republic or a kingdom) is a democracy. Spain was definetly not a democracy under Franco, and Cuba is not a democracy under Fidel, although he has done some good things, like having the Cubans run Cuba, instead of the American Mafia and American Ambassador, under Batista.


----------



## supercrom

Justamente para hacer la diferencia entre las otras lenguas de España (preferentemente no lenguas españolas, porque sino seguiremos dándole vueltas): vasco/euskera, gallego y catalán/català, en la Península se denomina castellano a la lengua castiza proveniente del antiguo Reino de Castilla.

 En cambio, es perfectamente intercambiable o equivalente la denominación de la misma lengua que se habla en gran parte de la América Meridional: español o castellano. Es indiferente la preferencia de parte del hablante común de una de las dos formas.

 Ahora, en contextos específicos, se prefiere decir castellano peruano o castellano argentino, más que español peruano o español argentino ya que español también expresa la idea de nacionalidad española. Hay también algunos hispanohablantes que dicen que no hablan "castellano" porque no son de Castilla (muy literales). Otros hablan castellano y no español porque piensan que español es mejor o algo así. La verdad es que depende del contexto, fuera de esto son totalmente equivalentes.

 Lo cierto es que la lengua española antes era castellana solamente porque se hablaba en Castilla, pero debido a la expansión lingüística y cultural dejo de ser exclusivamente de esa área y abarcó la Península y Sudamérica.

           A veces, cuestiones como la *glotonimia *acarrean sustos y disgustos .

Mayor discusión​ 
            Ojalá ayude en algo.*glotonima (_gloto_: lengua y _onoma_: nombre) se refiere a los nombres de las lenguas.
​


----------



## Marc1

Drake said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Ahora quisiera dar mi humilde opinión. En España, como bien han apuntado algunos, existen 4 lenguas oficiales: castellano, euskera, Gallego y Catalán.
> El castellano es la única de ellas que se habla en todo el país y por tanto se le llama Español. Decir que español es castellano, gallego, euskera y catalán no me parece correcto (diga lo que diga la RAE). Desde mi punto de vista Español y Castellano son totalmente intercambiables. Finalmente me atrevería a decir que en las regiones de España donde se hablan las otras lenguas, es más corriente oír castellano. Mientras que en zonas donde solo se habla el Castellano, comúnmente se le denomina Español. En cuanto a como le llaman en Sudamérica no tengo ni idea y no creo que sea el más indicado para hablar.
> Un saludo!



Ahá, alguien que habla con buent tino.
Totalmente de acuerdo.
Español y Castellano son sinónimos.
Español y Catalán no lo son. 
Si Catalán es Español como puede ser que no les entindo ni jota?

Pontificar sandeces parece ser un hábito de algunos diccionarios.


----------



## cristóbal

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Ahá, alguien que habla con buent tino.
> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Español y Castellano son sinónimos.
> Español y Catalán no lo son.
> Si Catalán es Español como puede ser que no les entindo ni jota?
> 
> Pontificar sandeces parece ser un hábito de algunos diccionarios.



y algunos demócratas.


----------



## Cian

Yes, I just knew this was a BIG question and apparently a political one as well!  Thank you for all your time to discuss this.  I have really enjoyed reading it all.  One further question:

How does one recognize that a person is speaking Castellano?  Is it the use of the sound of "th" for the "s" sound?  Or am I mixed up with something else?


----------



## belén

Cian said:
			
		

> Yes, I just knew this was a BIG question and apparently a political one as well!  Thank you for all your time to discuss this.  I have really enjoyed reading it all.  One further question:
> 
> How does one recognize that a person is speaking Castellano?  Is it the use of the sound of "th" for the "s" sound?  Or am I mixed up with something else?



If you are familiar with the language, it is easy to identify where the speaker is from, as you can identify an Australian, an Irish or a Southafrican 
Same happens with Spanish, it is easy to know who comes from Argentina, who comes from Mexico and who is from Spain, as long as you've been exposed to these accents, of course,

Cheers!!

Belén


----------



## SPANGLISH Meee

Hiya, just to clear your very last question cian ..... if you undestand SPANISH .... you will pick up on "spanish" ... which you can call Español, or Castellano - as you wish ... you don´t need to """distinguish it """ there is NO DIFFERENCE in the actual words and as for the accents .... we really don´t distinguish the spanish "accent" and the castillian "accent" .... what we distinguish are the regional or national accents ( and you´ll find that in ALL THOSE REGIONS AND IN ALL THOSE DIFFERENT COUNTRIES there´ll be some that alude to what they speak as "spanish" and others that alude to exactly the same words and accent as "castellano" ) ......... I really think this was missing from all that was said above .........


----------



## Mirlo

Estoy de acuerdo con "Supercrom" todos los años que pasé en Panamá en las escuelas nos dijeron que estabamos aprendiendo el "castellano" .
(por cierto Panamá se independizó de España el 28 de noviembre de 1821).
Saludos,


----------



## Blower's daughter

Cian said:


> Yes, I just knew this was a BIG question and apparently a political one as well!  Thank you for all your time to discuss this.  I have really enjoyed reading it all.  One further question:
> 
> How does one recognize that a person is speaking Castellano?  Is it the use of the sound of "th" for the "s" sound?  Or am I mixed up with something else?



ahhhhhhhhhh
Sorry
You recognize that a person is speaking Castellano if that person is speaking spanish. Another question is the pronunciation or accents ,does an English pronunce the same than an American or Australian or ....? That's it. Simple.

Cheers


----------



## ORL

> Pero ten paciencia, con suerte puede volver la dictadura española, y tendrás que denegar la existencia de una democracia republicana.


 
Creo que eso de arriba es por demás agresivo y no creo que corresponda como respuesta a una aclaración sobre la denominación del propio idioma y del sistema en el propio país, que un espanol sea tildado de franquista.
De hecho, Espana es una monarquía parlamentaria. El resto, son las lecturas que cada uno quiera dar al asunto.

Sobre el tema de este hilo, en Argentina y en varios otros países de la América hispana, se habla de castellano al referirse a la lengua que hablamos. El castellano no es la lengua que se habla en Espana y espanol la lengua que se habla en América. Castellano es la lengua de Castilla, ese es su orígen, por lo tanto es legítimo llamarlo así. Y Espana, o el reino de Castilla trajo esa lengua al continente Americano, porque era el reino que prevalecía en la Espana de aquellos tiempos, y por sobre todos los demás que formaban la península. He oído más de una vez de boca de espanoles esa supuesta diferencia entre "castellano" como lengua hablada en Espana (que una mayoría insiste en llamar, curiosamente, "espanol") y "espanol" como lengua hablada en el resto del mundo hispánico. Algunos aducen la cuestión fonética, la prouniciación americana no "respeta" el sonido de la C y la Z y convierte todo en S. Con ese criterio entonces, Andalucía habla espanol y no castellano, lo mismo que Canarias.
Hay en todo esto algo de viejos "orgullos" infiltrados, que para los tiempos que corren son por demás trasnochados. De hecho, por ahí he oído que todas las lenguas que se hablan en la Península Ibérica deberían considerarse espanolas, pero teniendo en cuenta que muchos catalanes y vascos no se sienten así -por dar dos ejemplos- no creo que sea muy atinado el asunto. Y aquí nos aparece quien dice que "no entiende ni jota de catalán, entonces eso no es espanol". El asunto pasaría por oficializar todas las lenguas habladas en un lugar, y con el tiempo lograr un cierto nivel de respeto que permita "entender jota" de la lengua del vecino que pertenece al mismo sistema productivo, impositivo y legal...
Para verlo más desde fuera, vale el ejemplo de los francófonos de Quebec, que suelen quejarse de que sus connacionales anglófonos no hablan ni entienden jota de francés, y sin embargo ellos se ven obligados a entender y hablar inglés a parte de su propia lengua...
En el resto de América (como continente, por favor, usarla del otro modo es un vicio dudoso), se está dando algo similar, hay cantidad de lenguas de troncos originarios del continente que claman por volver o por entrar en las aulas por primera vez. Es que todo lo que se reprime o se pretende destruir de cuajo, tiende a volver. Salvo que el genocidio sea total, como ha pasado a más de un pueblo originario en nuestro continente...


----------



## Mirlo

Estoy de acuerdo con"Supercrom" porque, yo nada más puedo decir que en la escuela (en Panamá) a mi me decían que estaba aprendiendo castellano. (Panamá se independizó de España el 28 de noviembre, 1812) no se si el año esté correcto, pero es un Día Feriado para nosotros como el cual.
Saludos


----------



## ORL

Es más, la materia a estudiar en la escuela en Argentina se llamaba "Lengua" o "Castellano", nunca se llamó Espanol...


----------



## Juliomelecio

En su obra "Lenguas y Dialectos de España", Editora Arco/Libros, 1966, la Filóloga Pilar García Nouton, establece que el "Español Latinoamercano" es un dialecto, el Canario, por cuanto las conquistas de américa latina fueron iniciadas por los canarios. Yo me siento inclinado en apoyar esta teoría motivado a las grandes diferencias de forma y de fondo en la forma de hablar y de escribir que tenemos con los españoles de la península. Estas diferencias no son sólamente las que mencionó David, pero el espacio no me permite desplegarlas y discutirlas. Aparte de la diferencia significativa que representa el uso del "tú y el vos", son pocas las que existen entre los países latinamericanos, quienes tenemos mas similitud en la forma de hablar y escribir. Una de esas diferencias a destacar es el uso del leísmo, que la misma RAE dice que es de uso incorrecto.
En Venezuela nos enseñan en la Escuela primaria y secundaria la Gramática Castellana de Don Andrés Bello, en la cual se destacan esas diferencias, pero resulta que hoy día muchos personajes de la Radio y televisión, están afanados en utilizar la forma actual de los Españoles. Esto se debe a que en las escuelas primaria y secundaria tenemos maestros formados especialmente para la función del educador venezolano, mientra que en la Universidad los profesores son contratados con cualquier tendencia, incluso extranjeros que en cierta forma tratan de influir en sus costumbres, por esa razón en los periodistas hoy día se nota esa influencia española en su forma de hablar.
Yo no estoy de acuerdo que las normas de la RAE apliquen necesariamente a Latinoamérica, por cuanto precisamente RAE es Real Academia Española y España es Castellanos, Canarios, Vazcos, Andaluces, Gallegos, etc.
Estas diferencias son las que confunden al extranjero que intenta aprender el idioma y vive constantemente confundido. Por separado les enviaré las diferencias aludidas.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## ORL

es vascos, no vazcos;-)
La RAE, al menos que yo sepa, desde hace unos años se dedica a una lingüística de recopilación en constante enmienda y cambio, ya no es el organismo del fascismo lingüístico. Sin embargo, prevalece la diferencia y se continúa hablando en cierto modo peyorativamente del castellano hablado en otras partes del mundo, como si fuera menor. Decir que el "Español Latinoamericano" sea un dialecto, por más que lo diga una filóloga, es una falacia más grande que una casa. Por qué? Porque no existe un "castellano latinoamericano", y si habláramos de dialectos, deberíamos referirnos al castellano de la región, como una colección de diferentes dialectos nacionales. Sumando a eso los diferentes dialectos dentro de España misma, cabe la pregunta de si tal vez en Salamanca aun hablan lo que se considera el castellano "modelo", lo considerado "puro", o si simplemente la concepción de un idioma como un ente fijo y reglado desde una metrópoli no será otra falacia más grande que una casa.
De hecho, el tronco de la lengua se mantiene, y considerando los matices de cada nación, y de cada región dentro de esas naciones, la lengua es un maravilloso ente vivo y en constante evolución, ya sea por creación, por confusión, por enmienda, por error, por uso y desuso.
La RAE no es solamente para España, la RAE es la academia de la lengua ante todo, y por eso cuenta con delegados de todos o casi todos los países de lengua castellana. Como dije, creo que lo que falla es la concepción o el modo de tratar el tema que se aplique según el caso. Y de hecho, cualquier persona de habla hispana que esté leyendo esta perorata mía, me está entendiendo, así como yo leí el artículo de Juliomelecio y lo entendí perfectamente, como el resto de los aportes en estos foros. Si alguna institución se arroga el derecho de determinar cómo deben hablar un idioma los habitantes de un suelo a 12.000 km de distancia, perfecto, problema de la institución, ya que la empresa los va a dejar sin aliento si es que tardan algo más de un par de segundos en darse cuenta de que tal cosa es imposible.
No se, pero cuando desde España -y sin ánimo de ofender- se habla del castellano de América, se cae en una cierta arrogancia que para mi gusto, tiene demasiado tufillo a colonialismo...
Por otra parte, y por lo que tengo sabido, en América Latina se acepta la forma de hablar española, y en los medios en general, conviven doblajes mexicanos, centroamericanos, españoles y hasta chicanos. En España en cambio, cada vez se aceptan menos los doblajes latinoamericanos. No puedo citar el artículo con enlace en este momento, pero el tema estaba en la página del idioma español. Entonces me pregunto si no hay una cierta arrogancia de la ex metrópolis en todo esto, si ese aislacionismo lingüístico no es parte del centro del problema, y si la RAE no funciona aun en cierto modo como institucionalización de ese aislacionismo. Porque convengamos también en que en España -y uno se sorprende de esto al visitar el país- el vocabulario coloquial que se maneja es paupérrimo, y por lo general, para definir un objeto se utiliza una sola palabra, y si al interlocutor se le ocurre elegir algún sinónimo, lo que dice no se entenderá.
Creo, en conclusión, que hay que tomar el idioma como lo que es: algo vivo, y unidad cultural con matices diversos.


----------



## Mafelo505

Juliomelecio said:


> En su obra "Lenguas y Dialectos de España", Editora Arco/Libros, 1966, la Filóloga Pilar García Nouton, establece que el "Español Latinoamercano" es un dialecto, el Canario, por cuanto las conquistas de américa latina fueron iniciadas por los canarios.


 
Con el debido respeto esta afirmación es totalmente inexacta, por decirlo de algún modo, al menos en el cono sur...
O he estado hablando canario toda mi vida y yo sin enterarme !!

saludos


----------



## ORL

Es que los ladrones, asesinos y demás alimañas que la corona puso en los barquitos de Colón a modo de tripulación, venían todos de las Canarias. Estaban en cárceles exclusivas para canarios (que no son jaulas;-). Juan de Garay, antes de fundar Buenos Aires, dejó sus raíces vascas hasta el tuétano para convertirse en canario. Colón no era un tano lunático, era canario. Pedro de Mendoza decía ser granadino, pero en realidad era un canario tapado. Y adiviná de dónde venía el portugués Hernando de Magallanes... acertaste!: de las Canarias!!
Y otra más: Isabel la Católica, alias Isabel de Castilla, en realidad era Isabel de Canarias.
Y te acordás del Virrey Sobremonte, sí, ese que dicen que enterró el tesoro en algún lugar recóndito cerca de Córdoba, bueno, era canario.
Los jesuitas, sí, esos que construyeron las ruinas de San Ignacio en Misiones (por qué se llamará misiones...?), to-dos ca-na-rios. 
Fernández deCórdoba, otro más, en realidad era Fernández de Tenerife!
Bueno, son algunos ejemplos. Y vos, ponete algo amarillo, que también sos canario! ;-P


----------



## Mafelo505

sabés quien más es canario ?

la Filóloga Pilar García Nouton


----------



## ORL

(perdón, pero me pide ocho caracteres para publicarmelo)


----------



## ulrika

Beaver said:


> In my humble opinion, what is important is that Spain (whether you call it a republic or a kingdom) is a democracy. Spain was definetly not a democracy under Franco, and Cuba is not a democracy under Fidel, although he has done some good things, like having the Cubans run Cuba, instead of the American Mafia and American Ambassador, under Batista.


 

That is really besides the point. Technically speaking, if we study the history of Spain, we will see that the word "Republic" has a specific meaning here is Spain, and it is not a term we use loosely.

The "Segunda República" had a brief period of life. It is a touchy subject, so no Spaniard (regardless of political belief) will let you say that Spain is a Republic because it is not.

The same way that "Republican" means a very different thing in the U.S. I think everyone will agree with me that, even if he supposedly upholds "democratic" beliefs, Bush is not a "Democrat". In the terminology of U.S. politics, it is clear that Democratic and Republican have specific connotations. 

Same goes in Spain. So, Jeb Bush made a very big mistake calling this the "Republic of Spain". Specially in front of the king!!! Of course, it was quite amusing seeing the faces of everyone present.


----------



## Blower's daughter

ORL said:


> Es que los ladrones, asesinos y demás alimañas que la corona puso en los barquitos de Colón a modo de tripulación, venían todos de las Canarias. Estaban en cárceles exclusivas para canarios (que no son jaulas;-). Juan de Garay, antes de fundar Buenos Aires, dejó sus raíces vascas hasta el tuétano para convertirse en canario. Colón no era un tano lunático, era canario. Pedro de Mendoza decía ser granadino, pero en realidad era un canario tapado. Y adiviná de dónde venía el portugués Hernando de Magallanes... acertaste!: de las Canarias!!
> Y otra más: Isabel la Católica, alias Isabel de Castilla, en realidad era Isabel de Canarias.
> Y te acordás del Virrey Sobremonte, sí, ese que dicen que enterró el tesoro en algún lugar recóndito cerca de Córdoba, bueno, era canario.
> Los jesuitas, sí, esos que construyeron las ruinas de San Ignacio en Misiones (por qué se llamará misiones...?), to-dos ca-na-rios.
> Fernández deCórdoba, otro más, en realidad era Fernández de Tenerife!
> Bueno, son algunos ejemplos. Y vos, ponete algo amarillo, que también sos canario! ;-P



De que estás hablando??? A que escuela fuiste??? No si al final yo seré tambien canaria no te jo...

*ORL: Porque convengamos también en que en Espana- y uno se sorprende de eso al visitar el país- el vocabulario coloquial que se maneja es paupérrimo, y por lo general para definir un objeto se utiliza solo una palabra, y si al interlocutor se le ocurre elegir algún sinónimo, lo que dice no se entenderá.

*Pero bueno ORL posiblemente lo que te ocurriera es que utilizaras palabras que son típicas de tu país y que han evolucionado del castellano en tu región o pais, mientras que en Espana no se conocen y posiblemente no se encuentren en el diccionario de la real academia espanola. Asi que si si vas a Espana habla Espanol y la gente te entenderá, no pretenderás que entendamos tus americanismos no? porque estamos muy lejos de america y nuestro castellano sigue siendo el de la península Ibérica. ?Me puedes dar un ejemplo de palabras que usaste que la gente no te entendió porque los espanoles solo usamos una palabra para los objetos? Yo recuerdo mi diccionario de antónimos y sinónimos de la lengua castellana y era bastante amplio.


----------



## ORL

Por empezar Blower´s daughter, no hay que enfadarse. Lo de canario era sólo una broma, aunque hablando en serio me parece que esta filóloga está hablando sandeces;-) De ahí el tono sarcástico del texto;-)
Fui a una escuela del Gran Buenos Aires, llamada Instituto San Román, si te interesa te paso la dirección para que la visites. A qué escuela fuiste vos?

El asunto de lo que llamas "americanismos": por empezar, creo que la lengua es una, y si hablamos de "americanismos" entonces deberíamos llamar "europeísmos" al modo de hablar castellano de los espanoles ;-)
Sin quererlo y porque está marcado a fuego en la mentalidad, se cae nuevamente en aquello de hablar como "el dueno del idioma". Pero se que lo haces sin darte cuenta, no hay problema;-)
Volviendo al americanismo: entendiste mi texto verdad? Bueno, al hablar se nos decía -no sólo a mí- que "hablamos complicado", ya que en la lengua coloquial de la península, decir cosas como "incentivar", "sintético", y otras que no recuerdo, parece no ser parte de la lengua diaria. Son americanismos esos? Por otro lado, si vas a la Argentina y en el correo se te ocurre pedir "sellos (postales)", el empleado te va a entender, aunque se diga comunmente "estampillas" en Argentina, y por qué? porque se conocen ambos términos, aunque se use habitualmente uno de ellos. Lo mismo si pides "cerillas", porque aunque los "fósforos" (como nosotros decimos "de cera" ya pasaron a la historia, la gente aun los recuerda como término. En Argentina se dice fósforo porque dicho elemento para encender fuego, tiene una cabeza compuesta de ese material, que en su riqueza de sinónimos la lengua castellana ampliamente lo registra en su diccionario: *2.* m. Trozo de cerilla, madera o cartón, con cabeza de *fósforo* y un cuerpo oxidante, que sirve para encender fuego. Pero que exista tal amplitud no significa que los sinónimos se conozcan y menos aun que se usen.
Estos temas no son para ofenderse y saltar como leche hervida ;-), son simplemente observaciones. También te puedo agregar para balancear un poco, que luego de diez anos de menemato en Argentina, la forma de hablar se ha degradado de tal manera, que el lenguaje soez de la calle y la forma en que hablan muchos profesionales se parecen demasiado...
Aunque te duela, el escaso uso de vocabulario es una de las cosas que sorprende a más de un latinoamericano al pisar Espana. Lamento, pero es asi. También sorprende oir en los medios que palabras como "excepción" se conviertan en "ezezión"... pero está bien, ese es el camino que está siguiendo la lengua en Espana.
Saludos.


----------



## Blower's daughter

ORL said:


> Por empezar Blower´s daughter, no hay que enfadarse. Lo de canario era sólo una broma, aunque hablando en serio me parece que esta filóloga está hablando sandeces;-) De ahí el tono sarcástico del texto;-)
> Fui a una escuela del Gran Buenos Aires, llamada Instituto San Román, si te interesa te paso la dirección para que la visites. A qué escuela fuiste vos?
> 
> El asunto de lo que llamas "americanismos": por empezar, creo que la lengua es una, y si hablamos de "americanismos" entonces deberíamos llamar "europeísmos" al modo de hablar castellano de los espanoles ;-)
> Sin quererlo y porque está marcado a fuego en la mentalidad, se cae nuevamente en aquello de hablar como "el dueno del idioma". Pero se que lo haces sin darte cuenta, no hay problema;-)
> Volviendo al americanismo: entendiste mi texto verdad? Bueno, al hablar se nos decía -no sólo a mí- que "hablamos complicado", ya que en la lengua coloquial de la península, decir cosas como "incentivar", "sintético", y otras que no recuerdo, parece no ser parte de la lengua diaria. Son americanismos esos? Por otro lado, si vas a la Argentina y en el correo se te ocurre pedir "sellos (postales)", el empleado te va a entender, aunque se diga comunmente "estampillas" en Argentina, y por qué? porque se conocen ambos términos, aunque se use habitualmente uno de ellos. Lo mismo si pides "cerillas", porque aunque los "fósforos" (como nosotros decimos "de cera" ya pasaron a la historia, la gente aun los recuerda como término. En Argentina se dice fósforo porque dicho elemento para encender fuego, tiene una cabeza compuesta de ese material, que en su riqueza de sinónimos la lengua castellana ampliamente lo registra en su diccionario: *2.* m. Trozo de cerilla, madera o cartón, con cabeza de *fósforo* y un cuerpo oxidante, que sirve para encender fuego. Pero que exista tal amplitud no significa que los sinónimos se conozcan y menos aun que se usen.
> Estos temas no son para ofenderse y saltar como leche hervida ;-), son simplemente observaciones. También te puedo agregar para balancear un poco, que luego de diez anos de menemato en Argentina, la forma de hablar se ha degradado de tal manera, que el lenguaje soez de la calle y la forma en que hablan muchos profesionales se parecen demasiado...
> Aunque te duela, el escaso uso de vocabulario es una de las cosas que sorprende a más de un latinoamericano al pisar Espana. Lamento, pero es asi. También sorprende oir en los medios que palabras como "excepción" se conviertan en "ezezión"... pero está bien, ese es el camino que está siguiendo la lengua en Espana.
> Saludos.



Claro que me enfado, estas diciendo que si vas a Espana somos unos incultos y que no sabemos hablar nuestra propia lengua (lenguaje paupérrimo). Respecto a los americanismos estoy muy segura de lo que son, lo mismo que se adoptan anglicismos tambien se adoptan americanismos y palabras de otras lenguas, como decimos zapping en espana y no es una palabra espanola, pero la hemos adoptado.
Incentivar es una palabra que conozco muy bien lo mismo que sintético.
Seguimos, estampillas es una palabra que no existe en el diccionario de la RAE por lo tanto es absolutamente normal que en Espana no te entiendan ( no existe) que ustedes lo utilizen en Argentina me parece muy bien, pero no exijan a los espanoles que les entendamos palabras que sencillamente NO EXISTEN en castellano.
Si me pides un fósforo te daré una cerilla, pero si miras en el diccionario de la RAE fósforos no viene en el diccionario, viene fósforo que tu muy bien definiste anteriormente y que en la RAE entre otros se especifica como parte de la cerilla.
?Menemato? lo siento no hablo esa lengua, no viene en mi diccionario y si me guio por el contexto quizás hables de Menem, el expresidente.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la lengua cambia, si tu lo quieres llamar degradar pues llamemoslo así, y quizás no te guste como hablamos los espanoles, depende de la región escucharás mas acentuadas o menos determinadas letras, yo no soy fan de como ustedes hablan en suramérica y como destrozan algunas palabras, pero bueno no llueve a gusto de todos.
Saludos que no Zaludoz.


----------



## ORL

Si te va interpretarlo como "incultura" y enfadrte, bueno, yo no puedo hacer nada en contra. Cada uno es cada uno y cada cual es cada cual. Yo sé bien lo que dije. Y sí, me sigue pareciendo que se utiliza muy poco vocabulario, lo que no es equivalente a "ser inculto".


Los americanismos de la lengua castellana, no son palabras de otras lenguas, son palabras del mismo idioma, son regionalismos.



> Incentivar es una palabra que conozco muy bien lo mismo que sintético.


 
Yo no dije lo contrario, no estoy hablando de tí, no te conozco.



> Seguimos, estampillas es una palabra que no existe en el diccionario de la RAE


 
Seguro que no? Supongo que esto es un espejismo entonces:

*estampilla**.*(Del dim. de _estampa_).

*2.* f._ Am._ Sello de correos o fiscal.




> por lo tanto es absolutamente normal que en Espana no te entiendan ( no existe) que ustedes lo utilizen en Argentina me parece muy bien, pero no exijan a los espanoles que les entendamos palabras que sencillamente NO EXISTEN en castellano.


 
Sí existen en castellano, porque el castellano no es solamente lo que registra la RAE -el diccionario nunca está completo, está siempre en proceso de recopilación y enmienda, te aclaro- y tampoco es solamente lo que se habla en Espana ;-) Nadie está exigiendo nada por empezar, baja un poco del enojo que no se trata de eso. Yo no dije "estampillas" en Espana, dije "sellos", con la "ll" del Río de la Plata, y aunque en Espana se ve cantidad de cine argentino y hasta se consume publicidad televisiva filmada en Argentina y con locución argentina (ni que hablar de la cantidad de argentinos que viven allá), la persona no lo entendió porque no quiso, porque lo que hizo fue inmediatamente corregirme diciéndome "se dice "séio". Y yo sin embargo no me enfadé, a pesar de su actitud paternalista. Tampoco me ocupé de aclararle que si nos ponemos puristas, la "ll" no debería pronunciarse como una "i" tampoco, y tal vez habría que imitar a correntinos (del noreste argentino) o a bolivianos y pronunciarla "bien";-)



> *Si me pides un fósforo te daré una cerilla*, pero si miras en el diccionario de la RAE fósforos no viene en el diccionario, viene fósforo que tu muy bien definiste anteriormente y que en la RAE entre otros se especifica como parte de la cerilla.


 
Aha, te pido un fósforo y me das una cerilla... entonces entiendes americanismos??!! ;-)
Ah no? Y esto qué es entonces? Tomado de la RAE:

*fósforo**.*(Del lat. _phosphŏrus,_ y este del gr. φωσφόρος, portador de luz).

*2.* m. Trozo de cerilla, madera o cartón, con cabeza de *fósforo* y un cuerpo oxidante, que sirve para encender fuego.

Nosotros definimos el objeto por una de sus partes , la que al fin y al cabo es la más importante, porque es la que produce la combustión. Eso no significa que una definición sea mejor que la otra, aclaro.

Con tu criterio, si la RAE no registra, todo neologismo por más que sea acunado en Espana, carece de valor???




> ?Menemato? lo siento no hablo esa lengua, no viene en mi diccionario y si me guio por el contexto quizás hables de Menem, el expresidente.


 
Seguro que no? Y el sufijo -ato no lo conoces? No es que hablas castellano?:

*-ato**1**, ta**.*(Del lat. _-atūs_ o _-ātum_).*1.* suf. En algunos sustantivos masculinos, indica dignidad, cargo o jurisdicción. _Decanato, cardenalato, virreinato._

Para comunicarse con la gente, no hace falta el diccionario, pero ahí está. Y obviamente y a pesar de ese enfado que te invade por malinterpretar lo que se dice, me estás entendiendo. De lo contrario no me responderías, o elegirías alguna lengua franca para hacerlo;-) Y sabes que estoy usando el sufijo, sobre todo con sarcasmo, para crear una palabra que resulta de la unión de Menem y el sufijo -ato. Lo que habla de este senor a cargo del país. Por otro lado, me alegra que Menem no figure en tu diccionario, si alguna vez llega a figurar, espero que sea como sinónimo de ignominia.



> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la lengua cambia, si tu lo quieres llamar degradar pues llamemoslo así, y quizás no te guste como hablamos los espanoles,


 
A ver si bajas el voltaje: yo nunca dije que no me gustara cómo hablan los espanoles. Si cada comentario sobre la lengua se va a tomar como ataque personal, entonces no sé que queda para comentarios como el que hizo una persona en este mismo hilo, tratando de franquista a otra persona.
Hay que leer entendiendo lo que se lee. Y si vas a defender tanto lo que sucede en tu país con la lengua, creo que deberías permitir a otro hablar de lo que sucede con la lengua en su propio país verdad? El término "degradar" yo no lo apliqué a Espana, estaba hablando de Argentina, entonces a no mezclar los tantos. Y durante esos diez anos de ese neologismo cargado de ironía que entiendes y dices no entender: "menemato", todo lo que tuviera que ver con la educación y la cultura en general fue tan abandonado, que terminó -como todo lo que hacemos- en reflejarse en el modo de hablar el propio idioma. Y es una tendencia global que cada vez se utilice menos vocabulario, si te ofende que yo lo haya notado en Espana, pues lo lamento de veras. Pero no es un juicio de valor, sinó un análisis de impresiones personales. Está claro?




> depende de la región escucharás mas acentuadas o menos determinadas letras, yo no soy fan de como ustedes hablan en suramérica y como destrozan algunas palabras, pero bueno no llueve a gusto de todos.
> Saludos que no Zaludoz.


 
Por supuesto que no llueve a gusto de todos, pero eso se puede citar como argumento válido cuando se habla de gustos, cosa que yo aquí nunca hice. Si se puede citar una cretinada como la de esa filóloga que por lo visto poco sabe sobre la "conquista" de América, supongo que también se pueden dar impresiones personales, verdad? Para eso son los foros. Entonces, mi impresión es todo aquello que escribí aquí y que no voy a repetir porque ahí está. Y conste que la opinión de la filóloga no me enfada ni ofende, simplemente veo que si viene por ese lado, va mal encaminada y con muchísima falta de información...
Y si es por ser "fan", yo no soy fan de como se habla en ninguna parte;-) y dije claramente que a uno le resultan extranas algunas formas, y punto. Ahora, de qué parte de Sudamérica no te gusta el habla? El Caribe y América central incluídos? Y eso no es para ofenderse. Fin de la cuestión, que nos van a quitar los mensajes por irnos de tema. Al fin, y si nos atenemos a mi generalización, me estás dando la razón, aunque sea involuntariamente. 
Ah, y no me dijiste a qué escuela fuiste ;-)
Saludos, tilo y tranquilidad.
PD: fuente de todas las acepciones: http://www.rae.es/


----------



## ulrika

La culpa de todo la tiene Esther Píscore, la musa de la danza.


----------



## FOLY

Mi opinión sobre el tema de ESPAÑOL y CASTELLANO es que entre españoles no hay problema, pero tratar de explicarle a un extranjero que lo que llamaba él/ella antes ESPAÑOL ahora es CASTELLANO. Es como si ahora nos dicen que ya no se puede decir ALEMAN y que hay que llamarle BERLINES. No se si habrá muchos paises donde el idioma oficial no coincida con el nombre del pais.

  Saludos.


----------



## andym

FOLY said:


> No se si habrá muchos paises donde el idioma oficial no coincida con el nombre del pais.



El ejemplo principal es, por supuesto, el inglés. La lengua de la reina de inglaterra y non de la Gran Bretaña. Hay paralelos interesantes entre los dos lenguas.


----------



## FOLY

Si, pero en todos los paises de habla inglesa se suele decir que el idioma oficial es el INGLES. En USA se dice inglés americano, no se dice el idioma "estadounidense" o "americano". En Australia se dice inglés etc.


----------



## ORL

> No se si habrá muchos paises donde el idioma oficial no coincida con el nombre del pais


.

Argentina: castellano
Uruguay: castellano
Chile: castellano
Paraguay: castellano
Bolivia: castellano
Perú: castellano
Etc. Etc.
Brasil: portugués


----------



## andym

FOLY said:


> Si, pero en todos los paises de habla inglesa se suele decir que el idioma oficial es el INGLES. En USA se dice inglés americano, no se dice el idioma "estadounidense" o "americano". En Australia se dice inglés etc.



Foly - excuse me dropping into English. I was making the  parallel between the use of 'English' rather than 'British' and the use of 'castellano rather than 'Spanish' to describe the two international languages.


----------



## FOLY

ORL said:


> .
> 
> Argentina: castellano
> Uruguay: castellano
> Chile: castellano
> Paraguay: castellano
> Bolivia: castellano
> Perú: castellano
> Etc. Etc.
> Brasil: portugués



           De acuerdo ORL, pero los ejemplos que me dices son paises que no tienen idioma propio. No existe el argentino, chileno etc.

           Alemania : alemán
           China : chino
           Rusia : ruso


----------



## Blower's daughter

Bueno ORL ya vemos que eres muy culto, desde luego el castellano lo manejas muy bien.
Disculpa mi fallo, busqué estampillas en lugar de estampilla en el diccionario y como tu bien pones, es una segunda acepción para sello. Fósforo si viene lo que no viene son fósforos, tonterías también porque no viene cerillas y si cerilla.

Buena suerte con los otros idiomas que practiques porque con el castellano no te hace falta.


----------



## FOLY

FOSFORO también tiene otro significado, FOROFO en el programa de radio de Carlos Herrera. La gente al llamar suele decir: Soy un FOSFORO.


----------



## ORL

> No existe el argentino, chileno etc


 
Aunque eso es discutible, lo mío fue nada más que una chisto mucho buena, o tal vez mucho mala Un poco más de humor en estos foros no vendría nada mal...

Blower´s daughter: tu único fallo fue sentirte tocada en tu orgullo, cosa que puedo comprender perfectamente. Por lo demás, se trata sólo de hablar de lingüística sin pasiones nacionales, porque para serte sincero, si me dices que en Argentina se habla el castellano muy mal, te doy la razón. Lo que realmente no sé, es dónde se habla "bien".
Un saludo!


----------



## FOLY

Ah!, vale ORL. No me di cuenta que era un chiste. A mi también me gusta tomarme las cosas con humor, el problema es que al escribir es más dificil "hacer gracias" ya que siempre hay alguien que se lo toma a mal. Yo suelo poner alguna risa para que se vea que es de chiste.


----------



## FOLY

ORL said:


> A . Lo que realmente no sé, es dónde se habla "bien".
> Un saludo!



          Se habla bien en la televisión, al menos los presentadores de telediarios.

           Es lo mismo que pasa con el catalán, vasco, gallego etc. Fuera de las televisiones cada uno lo habla como le parece. Es muy dificil encontrar a alguien que hable un idioma normativo por la calle.


----------



## andaya

Los presentadores de televisión cometen errores imperdonables en un periodista.


----------



## FOLY

Ya no por ser periodistas, que son personas como las demás, pero se supone que la mayoría de las veces están leyendo una pantalla que supuestamente debería escribir alguien "experto en letras".


----------



## Juliomelecio

En toda discusión siempre hay diversos matices que se hacen presentes, dependiendo de la formación del participante. Hay quiene tocan de oído, es decir, tienen cierto resabio sobre el tema; otros utilizan sus dosis de fanatismo con el objeto de defender lo que para ellos es sus razón de ser; hay quienes son prepotentes, *!*yo digo esto y no hay más discusión*¡*; otros tienden a subestimar al interlocutor con la intención de hacerlos quedar mal y a veces ofenden, también los hay muy apasionados que a veces hay que tranquilizarlos, como el caso de ORL y Blower´s Daughter, sin dejar de mencionar a los que utilizan el sarcasmo. etc. Pero en la mayoría de las ocasiones la que menos prevalece es la concerniente a la interpretación científica o el razonamiento lógico. Y es esto eactamente lo que noté después que di la información de la Filóloga Pilar García. En mi humilde posición, Yo no soy quién para desmentirla.
Hay algunos que llegaron, incluso al plano de la ofensa, cuando comentaron que "entonces los que vinieron enjaulados eran Canarios...". Otro dijo que no sabía que hablaba Canario, bueno Yo tampoca sabía que 
*Diana de Poitiers* (1499-1566) se había muerto. Otra dijo que tal vez Cristóbal Colón era Canario, pero que yo sepa, ella no habla italiano, y otras más que no valen la pena comentar etc.
Situaciones similares a éstas se han presentado en otras ocasiones, cuando surge alguien con alguna idea revolucionaria que después el tiempo le da la razón. Como ejemplo podemos resaltar que exactamente lo mismo le pasó a Cristóbal Colón cuando inventó el teléfono.
Saludos.


----------



## FOLY

Juliomelecio said:


> .
> Cristóbal Colón cuando inventó el teléfono.



       Me pica la curiosidad sobre el invento del telefono por Colón, ¿nos puedes ilustrar sobre ello?.


----------



## chics

David said:


> Bueno, mejor un principe de Asturias para entretener a los proles que un cowboy totalmente falsificado para guiarnos en el mal y librarnos del bien... Yo sé que es un Reino, pero los que fuimos expulsados por los Reyes Católicos preferimos mirar las instituciones repúblicanas de las cuales España sí está--siquiera por el momento--dotada. Los reinos no inspiran confianza...
> 
> ¡Que mundo!


 
Buenas noches, David, creo que tal vez confundes "republicano" (fíjate que no tiene acento) con "democrático", o tal vez "parlamentario"...

España no es una república y no le podemos cambiar el nombre, nunca verás "república de España" en ningún sitio, ni tampoco se llama ya "Reino de España", aunque aún sea una monarquía. Por aquí se dice mucho que es un "Estado".
​


----------



## Sidjanga

ORL said:


> Lo mismo si pides "cerillas", porque aunque los "fósforos" (como nosotros decimos "de cera" ya pasaron a la historia, la gente aun los recuerda como término. En Argentina se dice fósforo porque dicho elemento para encender fuego, tiene una cabeza compuesta de ese material, que en su riqueza de sinónimos la lengua castellana ampliamente lo registra en su diccionario


Hola:

Acabo de encontrar el hilo, que disfruté mucho leyendo.

No se lo van a creer: acabo de querer comprar cerillas, y no me entendieron. Lo repetí tres veces. Finalmente me dieron una cajita donde ponía "Fósforos". 

¡Saludos!


----------



## ORL

> también los hay muy apasionados que a veces hay que tranquilizarlos, como el caso de ORL y Blower´s Daughter


 
Julio, también hay aquellos que toman la palabra de una filóloga como verdad universal, aunque todos los registros históricos la contradigan;-), y la muerte de una filóloga como pretendido argumento, siendo que los humanos tendemos a morirnos, es parte de nuestra naturaleza.
También hay quienes confunden discusiones apasionadas con falta de tranquilidad y como que sus autores necesitan que alguien los tranquilice.
Así que tranquilo muchacho, que con tranquilidad se logran mejores interpretaciones y una apelación más justificada a un supuesto "rigor científico" que ni siquiera algunas filólogas citadas parecieron respetar en vida.
Saludos.


----------

